# How to say "I'm sorry" in Dog??



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

I only mean this half-seriously.... but if I step on my dog's toe, how can I tell him I'm sorry so that he understands? Ok... I'm 100% serious.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha, if I step on Olive or Sydney's toe I usually just say "whoops, sorry!" in the sweetest, friendliest voice. I'm not sure if it makes any difference to the dog but it makes ME feel better that something positive can be associated with it. I certainly don't want her to think it was a punishment. And I don't believe she does...


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha - yeah me too, but then I always make sure to tell him it was his fault for walking under my foot. I hope he doesn't understand that part. ;-)

Ooooops gotta go back to work. Gonna miss Bruno for the next 4.5 hours.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

lol I have asked myself that since i got lela. The other day made me realllly wish I knew how to. I dropped something on the floor and it went under my table so I am bent over try to fish for it and she comes over to see what is wrong just as I grabbed it and I went and leaned up real fast I clocked her right under the mouth/chin with my big ole fat head. I honestly think my head hurt more then her face cause she didn't even look phased at all.:boink: But after rubbing my head I was like "omg I am sorry!" I rubbed her chin and pouted my lip and she just saw where I was rubbing my head and she licked my hair .:kiss: So I guess she was saying its all good. Dogs are generally a lot tougher then you and I lol. That girl has bruised me trampled me and stepped on me and I swear when I ouch and grumble she looks at me like I am a major woosy. lol.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've wondered the same thing. The countless times I have stepped on my poor dog's in the middle of the night....
I accidentally kicked Remy pretty hard last night and I felt terrible!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm not going to lie and say I don't coddle Jonas when he gets knocked about. I know I have created a monster in that aspect because any time one of the dogs gets too rough or something is going on that he doesn't necessarily like (Say, Magpie joins in a game of wrestle between him and Smalls) he screams and runs to me. Largely I coddle him because his day vision is starting to go and sometimes when he comes up onto the couch he does not see my leg is crossed or my computer is there and he smashes into it. I don't want him to loose confidence as his vision goes because of small accidents.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> lol (Say, Magpie joins in a game of wrestle between him and Smalls) he screams and runs to me.


I don't like anyone scaring the dogs it isn't good for them but my husband got her a good scare the other day to fix her hiccups  He crouched in the kitchen under a big blanket and when she went up to him he used one of those loud foot ball clapper things and clapped it really fast. She ran right under my feet and just GLARED at me. Like " AREN'T YOU GOING TO SAVE ME!? Now I will say it did most certainty get rid of her hiccups and she also went back and so it was daddy and then wanted to play and bark at the clapper -.- She is a scardy cat but she gets over it really fast. I really can't wait till halloween LOL


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

IMO, move onto something else that'll give the dog an opportunity to build confidence. The dog will forget about the incident much quicker than us, and instead, if we give the dog an opportunity to earn a reward they'll feel better about us, in all circumstances. This is especially true of more sensitive dogs.


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

Curbside Prophet said:


> IMO, move onto something else that'll give the dog an opportunity to build confidence. The dog will forget about the incident much quicker than us, and instead, if we give the dog an opportunity to earn a reward they'll feel better about us, in all circumstances. This is especially true of more sensitive dogs.


I like this idea. I'll just have him sit everytime I step on his foot and then tell him how great he is.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I dont know why but I just don't think to have her do something for me after I just squished her paw lol. I am more likley to sit for her and tell her how great she is


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

amavanna said:


> I don't like anyone scaring the dogs it isn't good for them but my husband got her a good scare the other day to fix her hiccups  He crouched in the kitchen under a big blanket and when she went up to him he used one of those loud foot ball clapper things and clapped it really fast. She ran right under my feet and just GLARED at me. Like " AREN'T YOU GOING TO SAVE ME!? Now I will say it did most certainty get rid of her hiccups and she also went back and so it was daddy and then wanted to play and bark at the clapper -.- She is a scardy cat but she gets over it really fast. I really can't wait till halloween LOL


I am the focal point of Jonas' existence, so he basically immediately comes to me in all situations- even ones where he is NOT scared like when Magpie tries to play with him or rain hits him. He just knows I will scoop him up and fuss over him. It is one of those things I know is a no-no but I do it.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

amavanna said:


> I dont know why but I just don't think to have her do something for me after I just squished her paw lol. I am more likley to sit for her and tell her how great she is


It's only human. But I've been stepped on by many dogs and none of them do that to me!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

I give Wally a calming signal and then go on with whatever I/we are doing.

That's what does to me if he runs into me or something.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Stepping on Esther is extremely unlikely. She's pretty big.

I do find myself apologizing to her for things like leaving her outside in the rain. She's too polite to bark at the door, so sometimes I'll fail to notice that it's starting pouring out.

Of course, considering how much she enjoys this










I doubt she actually objects to the rain.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually say 'sorry puppy' and give them a pat, and they seem to understand that it was an accident. My adult dog used to be beaten where she came from (she cringes when hubby raises a hand to scratch his head or when she hears slapping noises) but when I step on her she just looks up at me, she doesn't cringe so she knows I wasn't punishing her.

For my puppy it's the same, except when he runs in front of me and gets an accidental shove, then I usually say 'careful' or 'watch it', but I still say it in a cheerful tone.


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

KBLover said:


> I give Wally a calming signal and then go on with whatever I/we are doing.


KBLover, can you tell me more about your calming signals? Not necessarily for when I step on Bruno's foot, but I was recently trying to work on some relaxation techniques with him to ease his anxiety and had trouble with the first one I tried. I read to click and treat when he lays all the way down (you know, with that sigh right as the head goes down too) when he's completely relaxed and give the command a name like "settle" to differentiate from the more active "down" command. I couldn't really get him to get the idea because whenever he saw the clicker and the treats, he knew I wanted him to do something so he couldn't relax. I ended up feeling like we were defeating the purpose because he was so on edge that I gave up. I waited a WHILE.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

KBLover said:


> I give Wally a calming signal and then go on with whatever I/we are doing.
> 
> That's what does to me if he runs into me or something.


That's what I do with Basil, too. I feel as though if I were to make a big fuss over an accident (Like, "OHHH Sorry Basil! OMGOMGOMG!!!") he'd feel like there's a reason to be anxious! I want him to know it's no big deal!



BmoreBruno said:


> KBLover, can you tell me more about your calming signals? Not necessarily for when I step on Bruno's foot, but I was recently trying to work on some relaxation techniques with him to ease his anxiety and had trouble with the first one I tried. I read to click and treat when he lays all the way down (you know, with that sigh right as the head goes down too) when he's completely relaxed and give the command a name like "settle" to differentiate from the more active "down" command. I couldn't really get him to get the idea because whenever he saw the clicker and the treats, he knew I wanted him to do something so he couldn't relax. I ended up feeling like we were defeating the purpose because he was so on edge that I gave up. I waited a WHILE.


One thing I like to do is stare at him with sleepy eyes, blinking frequently, and every time he blinks I mark and reward. I also mark and reward if he softens his gaze or lowers his eye lids any. Now he "begs" for treats by squinting and fluttering his eye lids, LOL! But I can give him a sleepy look and it helps calm him.


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

Aww that's so cute! I think that's one we might be able to try. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## hayleedog (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, I have to share this funny story

When Murphy my pom was a puppy I accidently stepped on his paw, I imediately picked him up and loved on him and inspected his paw to make sure there wasn't any real damage. Well after that when ever he was in trouble or wanted attention he would hold up his paw and whine.


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

That is sooo adorable! They are so smart. ;-)


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

RonE said:


> Stepping on Esther is extremely unlikely. She's pretty big.
> 
> I do find myself apologizing to her for things like leaving her outside in the rain. She's too polite to bark at the door, so sometimes I'll fail to notice that it's starting pouring out.
> I doubt she actually objects to the rain.


Yeah I have two of those to, when its raining I don't bring mine in because they seem to almost enjoy being putside because during the day that is what they are used to. But they have a covered deck they can get under when its raining.


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm sure the dogs don't care! The other day my friend and I cancelled a play date for our dogs because it was raining and we were laughing they THEY wouldn't care about the rain but we didn't want to clean up after.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

lil_fuzzy said:


> I usually say 'sorry puppy' and give them a pat, and they seem to understand that it was an accident.


IMO, they do. I think dogs understand the difference between a one-off event and something that seems to happen regularly.



lil_fuzzy said:


> For my puppy it's the same, except when he runs in front of me and gets an accidental shove, then I usually say 'careful' or 'watch it', but I still say it in a cheerful tone.


This could probably turn into a cue for him to get out of your way.



BmoreBruno said:


> KBLover, can you tell me more about your calming signals? Not necessarily for when I step on Bruno's foot, but I was recently trying to work on some relaxation techniques with him to ease his anxiety and had trouble with the first one I tried. I read to click and treat when he lays all the way down (you know, with that sigh right as the head goes down too) when he's completely relaxed and give the command a name like "settle" to differentiate from the more active "down" command. I couldn't really get him to get the idea because whenever he saw the clicker and the treats, he knew I wanted him to do something so he couldn't relax. I ended up feeling like we were defeating the purpose because he was so on edge that I gave up. I waited a WHILE.



Yeah, that wouldn't work for us either because when Wally even sees me reach for the clicker (and definitely the treats), he's like "Okay, what's up?" and he's all perked up and ready for action.

For calming signals, that's quite a few of them you can do. Here's some links about them:

http://www.canis.no/rugaas/onearticle.php?artid=1
http://www.canis.no/rugaas/gallery.php

Wally seems to get yawning and the slow blinking like Nargle does the most. I can't use turning the head, except in certain situations (which is interesting, outside of those situations, it's a calming signal, otherwise, it's a cue for him to try another behavior).


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

"Hey look, a ball!"


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

KBLover said:


> IMO, they do. I think dogs understand the difference between a one-off event and something that seems to happen regularly.


BUT the reason I made this post was because that week it seemed like I just _kept_ stepping on his little toes and I didn't want him to think it was on purpose. 

Thanks for the links about the calming signals. I'll check it out but I've also been contacting some behaviorists and trying to schedule an appt soon. Actually, the times I step on his toes are when he gets scared and tries to hide inbetween my legs so it's all related. I just have to send myself some calming signals before I write the behaviorist a check.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

BmoreBruno said:


> BUT the reason I made this post was because that week it seemed like I just _kept_ stepping on his little toes and I didn't want him to think it was on purpose.
> 
> Thanks for the links about the calming signals. I'll check it out but I've also been contacting some behaviorists and trying to schedule an appt soon. Actually, the times I step on his toes are when he gets scared and tries to hide inbetween my legs so it's all related. I just have to send myself some calming signals before I write the behaviorist a check.



If you know the things/situations he's scared of, it shouldn't be too hard to get it straightened out. 

Good luck with the behaviorist - and yeah, I can imagine the cost. If I knew how much they make, I'd probably want to be one


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Calming vs. Calming Signals ... I use calming signals for communication, for calming, I use some massage.
First assumption is that he's lying down. Then I may rub his cheeks - the jaw muscles; His stop: the point in the ridge in the middle of his muzzle; the knee or thigh muscle until his back leg stretches; his 'shoulder blade' looking for the point that makes him grimace (because it hurts so good?); the inside of his ear, waiting for a moan; and that spot near the base of his tail that makes him stretch.... I can find these spots on some dogs, but not all of them... sometimes I think I inserted them when my dog was a pup  But they make him relax.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Curbside Prophet said:


> It's only human. But I've been stepped on by many dogs and none of them do that to me!


That's what I was just thinking! None of them apologize to me after they clock me with their big fat heads! 

Honestly, I usually just act like nothing happened, and they usually do, too. I guess my dogs have thick skins.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Ever sense I pulled a Tick off Wally's Belly he won't give it for rubs, I think he's afraid I'm gonna soak his tummy in Mouth Wash again LMAO!!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Unfortinately, stepping on my dogs happens 'pretty' regularly due to the fact that I'm a klutz due to balance issues from a car accident, so I do trio & step on them regularly lol. What I try to do is turn it into a command... since they naturally step/jump back after it happens, as soon as I step on them/ bump into them etc, I will say 'get back' & then immediately treat them & praise them, that way I can say 'get back' when I think I'm in a situation where I might step on them, like if I'm carrying something heavy or something like thatto everyone stays safe.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

hanksimon said:


> First assumption is that he's lying down. Then I may rub his cheeks - the jaw muscles; His stop: the point in the ridge in the middle of his muzzle; the knee or thigh muscle until his back leg stretches; his 'shoulder blade' looking for the point that makes him grimace (because it hurts so good?); the inside of his ear, waiting for a moan; and that spot near the base of his tail that makes him stretch.... I can find these spots on some dogs, but not all of them... sometimes I think I inserted them when my dog was a pup  But they make him relax.


Might have to start doing this for Wally. 

He's usually pretty relaxed - but hey, can't hurt.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Rub his "booboo" and sweetly say sorry. With our Chloe, if we accidently step on her foot or even her tail and we don't sooth her she will walk around with a limp until I rub a foot & give loves - yes, she limps even if we step on her tail and she will keep it up until we love her. She outlasted me at 30min when I stepped on her tail the last time, I figured if I ignore she will forget. Wrong.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

luv2byte said:


> Rub his "booboo" and sweetly say sorry. With our Chloe, if we accidently step on her foot or even her tail and we don't sooth her she will walk around with a limp until I rub a foot & give loves - yes, she limps even if we step on her tail and she will keep it up until we love her. She outlasted me at 30min when I stepped on her tail the last time, I figured if I ignore she will forget. Wrong.


Aggie is the same. In fact today I stepped on her and she DRUG her leg around the house like it was dead till I rubbed it and said "all better" then she magically healed, stole my slipper and ran at full speed outside. 

Usually if we step on her we say "sorry" rub the boo boo and say "all better". I do this at the dog park too if she feels she needs it, IE when she gets hit by another dog and comes limping over. I also will say "walk it off" if she's really hamming it up, but I honestly think the dog has a sense of humor...or she's demented LOL


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

brittaniejoe & luv2byte... that is tooo cute! for some reason it's not as cute when kids make a big deal out of nothing though... not sure why that is?


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

You guys are talking about stepping on them ... well ... I straight up KICKED my dog! :doh:

I was playing "Fighters Uncaged" on my Xbox Kinect, where I was practicing punches and kicks (training part of the game). I didn't notice Saphira was too close as I swung my leg really hard - frustrated with not doing the move correctly. My foot made direct contact with her chin. I thought eek! as I looked at her and she looked at me like, "Well, what the heck was THAT FOR?!?!" Immediately I dropped down to her and proclaimed "I'm So Sorry!", as I did chuckle a bit. She scooted back a little and went right back to sleep.

Right then I made a mental note: Lock dogs up before playing with the Kinect! >.<

Usually, after playing the Kinect while flailing about like a crazed idiot, the dogs clear a safe distance and watch me make a fool of myself. ...I guess Saphira got used to me looking all crazy. LOL!!!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I had my puppy on my lap while sitting on the floor one day and he was squirming and moving around and having fun, and I lifted my arm to scratch my head, and he slammed his head into my funny bone. He jumped off and rubbed his head frantically and I felt terrible and rubbed it for him and repeatedly apologised. He got over it pretty quickly tho.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

UGH! Well! Then get out from under my feet, you turd!
Usually suffices 

No I'm only half kidding.

If its mad enough to make them yelp and look sad, then I say sorry in a soft voice, but when they're just in my way and get an accidental knee to the rump and give me that "Hey! wtf was that for?" look, they get a "well, then move out of my way." but if I do anything to cause pain they get a pat.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, I constantly wonder how to say "ooops, I'm sorry!" in dog too. Once I kicked a tennis ball right into Cadence's eye on accident and he yelped REALLY loudly and boy did I feel BAD!! He ran away from me after that with his tail down and wouldn't let me near him! Poor puppy. Now he runs away whenever I kick anything. -___-""


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

Even though I don't know if I got an official answer to my original question... It makes me feel better to know everyone else knocks their dog around sometimes too.  I think the worst was when we were leaving the coffee shop and the door closed on one of his hind legs and he yelped the loudest and longest I've ever heard from him also because I didn't realize what the problem was immediately.  Everyone inside saw so that was embarrassing but I think he was fine because he didn't limp or anything after.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

It sounds like lots of us are 'well-trained owners.' 
1. It is dry in Texas, so static electricity shocks are fairly common. I accidently shock my dog frequently on the nose, belly, etc. He jerks, like I do, then comes back. The funniest is when I massage him in the morning to wake him up (it is a dog's life!), I shock him in the leg and belly, and can see the sparks in the dark, as well as feel them myself.... He jerks, but doesn't try to move from his massage.
2. I usually apologize when I hit him, especially during play, and he does something similar, if he bites me. But, as a young pup, he ran into my knees, clipping, and tripped me, I fell on him ... and didn't apologize, as I was trying to catch my breath.... he no longer tried to trip me.
3. When he has an injury, he will whine as I try to look at it and medicate. The first time, I will 'apologize' and then he will let me look with much less whining...


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh I got one!!

Back when Tj was right under a year old my brother, Tristan, had accidentally hurt him. I was in another room and I heard Tj yelp. I didn't really react because I knew Tristan was out there. But then (all in a second) Tj's yelping didn't stop - and his yelping was LOUD, LONG, and TORCHEROUS sounding. So immediately run to him to figure out what the heck was happening!

As I round the corner, Tj has his paw suspended in the air, eyes wide, and still screaming. I look at Tristan and his face is as red as a tomato. Right when I asked what happened, Tj looked at me, stopped screaming, wagged his tail, and then happily trotted off. 

Tristan, still kneeling, in shock, and still red, said, "I don't know what just happened! I -think- I stepped on his foot and he just started screaming!! I tried to comfort him and calm him down but I couldn't figure out how. ...But then YOU show up and everything is perfect! What was THAT all about?!?"


----------

